# Sinaloa immigration meeting



## Jolga (Jun 5, 2012)

I saw this announcement in the Yahoo MazInfo--Discuss Mazatlan, Mexico Group. 

"The Sinaloa International Advisory Council will be hosting an informational
meeting with personnel from the Immigration Office to explain the changes in the
immigration law. The meeting will be held Thursday November 29th at Hotel Playa
Mazatlan in the Gaviotas Hall. We will start at 10:00 a.m. Several groups in
Mazatlán will be co-sponsoring the event."

It was posted by: chiroback1. Sorry, I don't have his/her's email as Yahoo hides them.

Hoping someone from here can attend and update us. At this point my nails are pretty well chewed down, so better to do something positive. :confused2:


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

While all information regarding the new regulations is important, and interesting, to learn about ... the meeting in Mazatlan will probably hold greater significance for foreigners living/traveling there than it will for people living/traveling elsewhere in Mexico. I say that because if the application of regulations going forward is similar to how the matters have been handled previously, there can be a wide variation in how the process works. Please do pass along what you learn because Mazatlan in particular hosts an identifiable enclave of expats.


----------



## Jolga (Jun 5, 2012)

If I were in Maz now I would most certainly go but the situation is that we are sitting in an Edmonton Alberta snow bank until spring, then sell the house and go from there.


----------



## Jolga (Jun 5, 2012)

Here is some more info which was posted today in the Yahoo Mazatlan Group:

_The Sinaloa International Advisory Council (SIAC; formerly the 'Governor's
Council) has invited the Department of Immigration to a Forum to explain the new
immigration regulations that will directly impact the status of much of the
foreign community in Mazatlan.

If you are considering renewing your immigration status, this forum is of the
utmost importance as changes to the law could impact you !

Questions to be asked of the panelists MUST be submitted in advance and will be
presented by the Moderator. Those questions which are most generic and relevant
to the greatest number of attendees will be submitted. There will be individuals
at tables in the Hall to answer more personal questions.

IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS FOR THE IMMIGRATION OFFICIALS, PLEASE SUBMIT THEM NOW
(before November 21st) by sending an email to_: (He then put in a link which only works in Yahoo) 

_Thank you for your attention to this important matter._John Brown, Jr. (SIAC alternate)

Jody Quinnell, Pres. SIAC


----------

